# Omeprazole



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Anyone take Omeprazole? The doc just put me on it (40mg, 1x/day) and I filled it at walmart, because I was there, without shopping around for the best price.

It cost $259 pesos for 14 tabs. That's enough to give you a real case of heartburn!

Anyone have a cheaper source? What little shopping around I've done for prescribed drugs here in Mexico has found the same prices everywhere I go, except that some places seem to give you a discount if you buy several things at once.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

I have some Rantidina (Zantac) in the cabinet which was prescribed by a physician at some point when some other medicine was upsetting my stomach. I believe it does the same thing as Omeprazole (Prilosec) but in different ways. Perhaps Rantidina is cheaper ? (Of course you would want to have a talk with your physician and not me).

We have our INAPAM cards which get a discount at Walmart's pharmacy (I think on everything) and some other pharmacies. But we frequent a Farmapronto which has their own free discount card and they do not honor INAPAM.

We get most all of our prescription medicines at IMSS. Well I do, my wife is the picture of health. They are almost too generous with writing prescriptions (and filling them for free). My BP medicine is a little pricey at an outside pharmacy.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

eastwind said:


> Anyone take Omeprazole? The doc just put me on it (40mg, 1x/day) and I filled it at walmart, because I was there, without shopping around for the best price.
> 
> It cost $259 pesos for 14 tabs. That's enough to give you a real case of heartburn!
> 
> Anyone have a cheaper source? What little shopping around I've done for prescribed drugs here in Mexico has found the same prices everywhere I go, except that some places seem to give you a discount if you buy several things at once.


If you look up the dangers and side effects of this drug you would never take it again. FAr better to go to a herbalist and get slippery elm. IT works miracles without the side effects and will be much cheaper.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

I developed acid reflux to the point where I would wake thinking I was having a heart attack. I went on a low carb diet giving up sugar, flour products and starchy vegetables. Aside from losing weight, my reflux went away. It will return if I eat bread. This diet can also reverse sugar diabetes. Rather than take meds that may have side effects, treat the condition with a change of diet. Your body will profit in more ways than one. Read and research, you may be surprised.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I find that Ahorro is the cheapest and they have large bottles of it.. 

I have a chronic cough because of a hernia and I have a silent reflux.. The cough is so bad that I think that one day I will pass out.. I have taken every drug there is and seen I do not know how many specialists... If I want to lessen the cough for a while I have to take Omeprazol.. forget diets forget herbal medecine.. My sister and cousins in France have the same problem and Omeprazol or a similar drug has to be taken..

Yes there are side effects and that s life.. You have to make a choice in life.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

citlali said:


> I find that Ahorro is the cheapest and they have large bottles of it..
> 
> I have a chronic cough because of a hernia and I have a silent reflux.. The cough is so bad that I think that one day I will pass out.. I have taken every drug there is and seen I do not know how many specialists... If I want to lessen the cough for a while I have to take Omeprazol.. forget diets forget herbal medecine.. My sister and cousins in France have the same problem and Omeprazol or a similar drug has to be taken..
> 
> Yes there are side effects and that s life.. You have to make a choice in life.


My husband has a hiatus hernia and he finds slippery elm is the best thing he has tried. All of the medications like omeprazol etc gave him awful side effects. He no longer gets reflux or heartburn since taking slippery elm.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

I am on another drug temporarily to cure a condition and after a month it started causing the stomach upset. I had some tums and some zantac (which I bought over the counter in USA last time I was there), and was taking that sometimes, so I told the doctor when I saw him so he'd know in case of the possibility of interactions. He told me to take the omeprazole instead of the zantac. 

But so far (one pill) the omeprazole didn't work for me as well as the zantac, so I may switch back after the 14 pills run out. If I get more I'll try Ahorro. 

thanks to all.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

I think I tried them all and Pantoprazole was the one that worked the best for me but none of them asre great...


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

*be very careful what you suggest to use.* SLIPPERY ELM and ST John`s wort must NOT be taken if you taking immuniosuppresant drugs of any kind!

I have a kidney transplant and take Omeprazol with no side effects whatsoever.
However if I took slippery Elm if would seriously affect the efficiency of the TWO anti-rejection drugs I have to take to keep my transplanted kidney working


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

as a follow up of herbal remedies and what I can and cannot take with the drugs i have to take I cam up with this information

_Medications taken by mouth (Oral drugs) interacts with SLIPPERY ELM
Slippery elm contains a type of soft fiber called mucilage. Mucilage can decrease how much medicine the body absorbs. Taking slippery elm at the same time you take medications by mouth can decrease the effectiveness of your medication. To prevent this interaction take slippery elm at least one hour after medications you take by mouth.
_

Just because herbal remedies may be seen as 'natural', they can still interfere with other medicines so seek medical advice first.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Thanks, don't worry, I was looking for pricing info not for someone to make a sight-unseen medical recommendation without knowing my other medications or conditions, which fortunately aren't as serious as yours.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Eastwind, you might be able to buy over the counter 20mg Omeprazole cheaper.
Yes it would mean doubling up on the tablets.
40mg is generally prescription only but can be bought online from the US on producing a prescription.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

In Mexico Omeprazol is not a prescription drug so you can buy 400mg without prescription if you can find it. They come in a bottle but it maybe easier to buy 200mg if you cannot find 400mg..

Why woud you get Omeprazol from the US when you can getit in Mexico.??


----------

